
Twitter tweets are 40% 'babble' - nreece
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8204842.stm
======
dimitar
Twitter is a fad. Not newsworthy at all.

~~~
planck
40% of blog posts are probably babble as well - another fad.

~~~
vaksel
yeah but the non-crappy twitter posts are almost always just links to these
same blog posts

